# Do i buy or build?



## Niccired (Apr 13, 2007)

Im wanting a 6x3x3 viv and as ive never had 1 that big im wanting to know would it be better to buy or better to build the viv? 
Is it any cheaper building your own and if so can any1 give me any tips?
Thanx xx :grin1:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I expect it would be cheaper if you can get the measurements and get it from B&Q they will cut it for you then all you have to do is put it together still a bit of a mission not too bad with a basic carpentry skill though


----------



## Niccired (Apr 13, 2007)

im afraid basic carpentry skills is non-existant with me! I'll make my fella do it! :lol2:


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

You will get it sooo much cheaper if you build yourself...particularly if you can find something cheap that can be converted, like a second-hand wardrobe or something  The other great thing with own builds is that you can customise it so much more easily - build in internal structures as you go along, tailor the shape to exactly fit any available spaces in the house etc. Many manufacturers will charge you more for less for odd shapes, if that makes sense (eg my first viv was a little larger than one normal size, and a little smaller than the next, but I was charged for the larger size).

My boyfriend currently builds all of our cages  Whats going in it?


----------



## Niccired (Apr 13, 2007)

We were gonna use it as an overnite viv 4 a bosc but im starting to wonder if that would be to small? ive read alot ov info and it varies sooo much when it comes to viv size so i went with the caresheet blazey wrote on this forum! : victory:


----------



## Niccired (Apr 13, 2007)

Johelian said:


> You will get it sooo much cheaper if you build yourself...particularly if you can find something cheap that can be converted, like a second-hand wardrobe or something  The other great thing with own builds is that you can customise it so much more easily - build in internal structures as you go along, tailor the shape to exactly fit any available spaces in the house etc. Many manufacturers will charge you more for less for odd shapes, if that makes sense (eg my first viv was a little larger than one normal size, and a little smaller than the next, but I was charged for the larger size).
> 
> My boyfriend currently builds all of our cages  Whats going in it?


Hey ive just looked at your viv your fella made for you, thats brill! whats it made from, a wardrobe?
what sealent shud we use thats non-toxic? : victory:


----------



## dnarra (Feb 14, 2007)

make your own, not only will it be what you want but you will have the added satisfaction of a self build, when sealing it use ronseal floor varnish,
good luck with it!


----------



## Niccired (Apr 13, 2007)

Cheerz my fella really wanted to build 1 but i wasnt convinced- didnt realise so many people built there own!:grin1:


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

Niccired said:


> Hey ive just looked at your viv your fella made for you, thats brill! whats it made from, a wardrobe?
> what sealent shud we use thats non-toxic? : victory:


Heya 
That one was actually built from scratch - its MDF plastered with Blagdon pond paint to seal it, and aquarium sealant on the joins. It does look rather like a wardrobe, as we already knew we wanted swinging rather than sliding doors, and one huge 4ft door would have taken up our whole lounge to open! We have converted a wardrobe in the past though;










This was a temporary cage for our first two monkey tails, as we needed a cage knocked up really quickly (like yourselves, it sounds!  ). Since we had to go and buy a flatpack to work with, it actually cost more than the 6x2x2 we built from scratch for my juvie tegu - if we could have found an old wardrobe for sale, Im sure it would have cost barely anything.

I wouldnt have a clue on the bosc cage size Im afraid - I dont even know off hand how big the lizard gets - but Blazey does know alot about them


----------



## Niccired (Apr 13, 2007)

Johelian said:


> Heya
> That one was actually built from scratch - its MDF plastered with Blagdon pond paint to seal it, and aquarium sealant on the joins. It does look rather like a wardrobe, as we already knew we wanted swinging rather than sliding doors, and one huge 4ft door would have taken up our whole lounge to open! We have converted a wardrobe in the past though;
> 
> 
> ...


Ive emailed blazey, just waiting for a reply. i really like the way your doors open, we av sliding doors on our vivs so wen sand gets in the runners it makes an awful noise- scares the lizards 2 death!!!
Im not in any rush 4 the viv as we dont av a bosc yet, just wanted to know wat people recommended- build or buy? 
I priced a 6ft viv up 2day and it was £280 but it wasnt the right width or height size so looks like building 1 is the best option!
Would any 1 be able to give me a rough cost to build a 6x3x3? 
Cheerz : victory:


----------



## adam911 (Feb 17, 2007)

i am making a tank soon its for my tegu for when he gets bigger and its going to be big. i got a friend who work at a wood yard so good priced wood. i got two bits of double glazing that are 7 foot long i got for free that i am going to split and cut. i will post pic's when i start it in the pic's page


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

Niccired said:


> Ive emailed blazey, just waiting for a reply. i really like the way your doors open, we av sliding doors on our vivs so wen sand gets in the runners it makes an awful noise- scares the lizards 2 death!!!
> Im not in any rush 4 the viv as we dont av a bosc yet, just wanted to know wat people recommended- build or buy?
> I priced a 6ft viv up 2day and it was £280 but it wasnt the right width or height size so looks like building 1 is the best option!
> Would any 1 be able to give me a rough cost to build a 6x3x3?
> Cheerz : victory:


The same thing happens with my beardie cage  We originally had sliding doors on one of the tegu cages, but when he reached full size the cheeky git learned he could knock the doors out of the runners, even with a cabinet lock on them (we used plexi, which had a little more flex in it than glass). Obviously, with hinged doors, they can be bolted closed  Our last three cages have had hinged doors...two because they were tegu cages, and the monkey cage because we were worried that the height of the doors might make them bend in the middle.

My boyfriend built our 8x3x2 tegu cage for roughly £150


----------



## Niccired (Apr 13, 2007)

Cheers for that info im defo gonna build my own now :grin1:


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

It is far far chaeaper to build one. ith all the costs here it would add up:
Melamime wood-£40.00 (rough estimate)
Glass-under £30.00 (if you look around)
Runners-£15.00

All these are rough estimates, but i build a 48''x18x18 for £50.00.
Hope this helps


----------



## Niccired (Apr 13, 2007)

Yeah its a big help thank you : victory:


----------



## repoman (Jan 16, 2007)

in bq there Melamime (contiboard) is £15 for a 8ftx2ft lenght,for a 8ftx18inches its about £11.50 ,they also do 6,9,and 12inch plinths that are 8ft long aswell,
and in the new bq in carlisle they will cut it for you aswell,(just make sure you have the right measurements or (oops lol),
then for glass go the carlisle glass and you can also get your runners from there :smile: .
a little tip i used was that fact that i didnt want my glass to come out and fall on the kids,
so when i sealed them with fish tank sealant,i had put top runners in both top and bottom and to take the glass out i just use a stanley knike slit the sealant at the sides,undo the screws and then the plinth will pull forward to let the glass out and perfectly safe it aint gonna fall on the kids:smile: ,

if you want to get ideas about anything you and your hubby/boyfriend are welcome to come and have a look at mine to get some ideas how easy it is,
if so send me a pm and i will pass my adress on seems i am only a mile or so from you.


----------



## Niccired (Apr 13, 2007)

sent pm


----------

